# Beer cans hidden under decking on re-roof



## jamesfl (Jan 21, 2009)

There must have been 100 or more hidden at the transition from slope to flat.
Ballentine brand


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Those drunken Carpenters.

You know it couldn't have been the roofing crew, with their stellar reputations.

Ed


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

All that aluminium must be worth a bit these days lol!


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

oh thats where they go, i see i see:thumbup:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

No, it was used for the Air containment and increased R-Value by the insulators.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm thinking someone who lives/lived there is a closet... errr attic alcoholic.


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

havent seen those pull tabs since the 70s i think


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

That's what my Old man used to drink (the pull tab cans) when I was a kid in the 80's, but I never have seen those brands before.


----------



## carlsguide (Feb 27, 2009)

That's a technique I never heard of before. Not sure I'll try it though. LOL


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

The old pull tabs from very old pop and beer cans used to be completely circular and they worked very well as a replacement for Quarters in the Chicago Parking Meters. :whistling:

Ed


----------



## Roofsafe (Oct 29, 2008)

When I was in Viet Nam we got beer rations, the farther north you were the poorer the beer you got, Ballentine was the poorest. I actually got to like the Old Milwauke, first time I've seen those in four decades.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

Roofsafe said:


> When I was in Viet Nam we got beer rations, the farther north you were the poorer the beer you got, Ballentine was the poorest. I actually got to like the Old Milwauke, first time I've seen those in four decades.


Hi Roofsafe,
It's nice to see another Nam Era Vet still kicking it. We are getting few and far between.


----------



## Roofsafe (Oct 29, 2008)

flashingmaster,I've had to step out of the trade last year, the knees and ankles told me; "no more". But, just like;"once a Marine, always a Marine", you can say; "once a roofer, always a roofer". It can be said of all the trades, ways, means and methods are developed by each and every person in each trade, we all have our different perks. All those differences are the little things that help improve what we do, some are just adopted more than others and we kind of like our method best, but the goal of the job is still the same.


----------

